# BFI "Clean Catch" Crankcase Oil Separator - Essential Kit EK (Transverse TSI)



## fhartell (Aug 19, 2012)

Anyone install this on their vehicle? If so did you take pictures of the install? Please post. Thanks


----------



## VolksWurks (Oct 20, 2006)

I installed one of these today on a 2.0 tsi, i can send pics if needed.


----------



## fhartell (Aug 19, 2012)

VolksWurks said:


> I installed one of these today on a 2.0 tsi, i can send pics if needed.


Just sent you a PM. Thanks. How long did the install take?


----------



## VolksWurks (Oct 20, 2006)

Pics sent


----------



## VolksWurks (Oct 20, 2006)

It took me about 45 mins to figure it out because there were no instructions and online instructions were for an older version of the kit..


----------

